# How to replace bulb in over cab bunk?



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Another question re my Apache 700.

I am in the process of changing all my bulbs to LED but for the life of me I cant see how to remove the bulb from the sealed lights in the over-cab bunk. I have tried all different ways but it feels like they will be damaged with any force?

Any ideas?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Martin the silver top ie the part that covers the lens and switch is an extremely tight fit to the black housing, there should be a small notch at the back of the fitting 180degrees from the switch in which a small screwdriver can be placed to aid prising the top off, but please be careful not to slip and scratch the light.


I hope this helps?

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the same fittings in my Dakota and they are a B**ger to get apart.

When you do get it apart you will see that the bulb is at a very odd angle !! 

I have not yet managed to find an LED that will fit this type of fitting!!!

If you find one PLEASE pm me with details, I have 4 to replace in my lounge area, thanks 

Andy


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, These bulbs fit perfectly:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170449624130&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you actually tried these bulbs in the lamp unit ???

the reason I ask is because the bulbs fit at a very "odd" angle. I have one LED which looks the same as the ebay item but will not fit !!!


----------

